# Pictures of Stolen Tortoises



## Neal (Nov 15, 2011)

Here are pictures of the tortoises that were stolen from us. 

1 Indian star approx. 2 inches.







1 Sri-Lanka Star, 2 inches. (Smaller one on the left)






3 Leopard tortoises (Babcocki)











The person who took them obviously had no idea what they were doing...unless they were trying to confuse me. The bigger star shown in the picture with the sri lankan was in the container right next to where they were taken from. But the bigger tortoise is still there, in with another bigger star. The pardalis were in the same room, and at eye level. They had to bend down to get these. They're still there. So I really don't think they in fact targeted the tortoises...if they did, my prized adults would be missing. 

I do conduct business locally, but never out of my home. Ask Mick of ATC, we've met in the Home Depot parking lot a few times now, ha. In fact I have only had one "tortoise person" in my house, but I would not question their integrity for a second. 

Anyway, the stolen tortoises are our "hold backs" and from our prized personal collection. Each one has a story. The first star pictured was from our first clutch, it was sold but returned to us. We were going to keep that one for future breeding stock. 

Some of you might remember the issue I had with my sri lanka stars about a year ago. They almost died when my timer burned out unbeknownst to me. I nursed them back to full health, they are both pictured there, for sentimental reasons, I had hoped to keep both of them for their entire lives. He was also the smoothest sri lankan you have ever seen. This one sucks the most.

The first leopard tortoise was from a friend in Hawaii...I know he's not popular here, but he is my friend and this tortoise was basically gifted to me, and as such was special.

The last two were from our first egg laying season. We were holding them back for their remarkable shell coloration.

Now, I'm certain the people that took them will not give them a fraction of the care they were getting with us...this is most disturbing to me. I have notified all of my local petshops, I am watching all of the popular online sites that sell reptiles, including craigslist. I can only hope they will pop up somewhere, I would appreciate any effort of anyone here for keeping an eye out...but at this point, I am considering them gone. 

Besides the tortoises, we did have a PS3 and Wii taken and our house was completely ransacked...

It's a sick feeling...to think someone went through our bedroom and threw around a bed, and went through all of our stuff. Lucky for them we have nothing of any value to anyone else besides the tortoises. It's been a difficult week for us...but I don't want to crap on an open forum. I'll just say this was the straw that broke the camels back in many ways. I appreciate your sympathies, I suppose there is a lot to be great-full for and I'm trying so hard to hold on to that...but our situation still sucks.


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 15, 2011)

ooohhh, that is awful, just awful. I am so sorry to hear this happened.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 15, 2011)

That sure sounds like kids to me. You did make a police report, yes? And maybe you can collect on the value of the articles stolen on your homeowners policy???


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 15, 2011)

So sorry to hear this-how sad. I hope they show up-good luck


----------



## Neal (Nov 15, 2011)

emysemys said:


> That sure sounds like kids to me. You did make a police report, yes? And maybe you can collect on the value of the articles stolen on your homeowners policy???



Yeah, the shoe prints on the door could have only been size 10 max...if not kids than some smaller person. 

Police report was filed, fingerprints taken. There was actually a lot of good items the forensics unit was able to collect. Chances are slim, so I don't hold out hope. We're renting the house, and just have renters insurance. We have a $500 deductible, on top of that we would lose our 15% - no claim discount, and we would be charged a 35% surcharge...I'm glad I am paying them a sh** every month...pft...bottom line, it's not worth it. The tortoises have more sentimental value than $ value for us.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG when did this happen? I am so sorry, that sucks bad. I agree you should file a police report, that is the only way they can track those things. Again, I know how heart broken you must be, I am so so sorry!


----------



## Laura (Nov 15, 2011)

hit the media, check craigs list, pet stores.. let them know if someone comes in selling torts to get their info and license plates...
wow... so sorry..


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 15, 2011)

Would you be able to prove that your torts are yours in the event they showed up?
I guess good photos do help-I sure hope they turn up soon?
Have you tried advertising locally to see if someone can return them as they are a specialist animal and perhaps they may now realise that they have taken more than they can handle??
Just wondering how we can get one step ahead of the thieves?
http://www.slowcoach.org.uk/care/fprint/fprint.html
Does anyone ever get their tortoises identified somehow.
It doesn't look like micro chipping is very safe for them


----------



## Neal (Nov 15, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> Would you be able to prove that your torts are yours in the event they showed up?
> I guess good photos do help-I sure hope they turn up soon?
> Have you tried advertising locally to see if someone can return them as they are a specialist animal and perhaps they may now realise that they have taken more than they can handle??
> Just wondering how we can get one step ahead of the thieves?
> ...



Other than a sh** load of pictures...I can't imagine what else I could do to ID these tortoises as mine. We only have about 5 pet stores that handle exotics, they have all been called with descriptions and my contact info. Indian stars are not tortoises that come in frequently...if ever. I don't think microchipping tortoises this small would be practical. 

I am going to get up adds on fauna, turtletimes, and craigslist...not sure what else I could do. The tortoise community is small, I can only hope enough eyes see this post and maybe recall seeing these tortoises somewhere else. They are strong tortoises and will last long even in subpar conditions...still, I am in a race against the clock to get this info out to as many people as possible.


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 15, 2011)

Good Luck-you could offer a reward for info? Might motivate someone to talk if they are money motivated.
can you get an article in any local news papers etc with photos too?
I agree-get the info out quick and as far as you can.

Fingers crossed you will find these tortoises really soon.


----------



## l0velesly (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow.. that's really horrible. I cannot imagine what it's like to have your prized torts taken away. I wish things turn for the best! I really hope you get them back.


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow sooo sorry to hear that this happened to you all . There is not one thing that I hate most then a thief. I do hope you somehow get all those torts back in good health. And the police finds the thieves and the rest of your stuff.


----------



## Angi (Nov 15, 2011)

This is awful! It is a horrible feeling to have someone steal from you, but to have them take a living thing is unthinkable. What about posting an add for a lost tortoise with a reward. I bet they are not too bright and may decide to collect the reward and BAM up catch them.


----------



## Chicobeaks (Nov 15, 2011)

Neal,
I know how you feel. My house was broken into earlier this year and along with the electronics and jewelry that were taken, my 6 month old Leopard tortoise was taken as well. Everything else was replaceable, but my tortoise wasn't. They eventually caught the kid that broke into my house but he had already got rid of everything and I never found out what happened to the tortoise. I hope your story has a happier ending than mine did.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 15, 2011)

How awful! This is my worst nightmare! I will keep an eye out on craigslist and fauna in the so cal area for these guys ...


----------



## DeanS (Nov 15, 2011)

Are your torts visible from a perimeter wall? I'm wondering if it's someone in the neighborhood...maybe someone was casing your place and is planning a return visit! They had to know you were gone...no?


----------



## Momof4 (Nov 15, 2011)

So sorry this has happened to you!! It's just sickining!!! How could we help you? I wonder if these scums are bragging on utube about their new finds. where are you located? Or maybe at a swatmeet or garage sale. Good luck!! Don't give up hope!!
Kathy


----------



## Traveller (Nov 16, 2011)

This is terrible, can't imagine how you are feeling.
Not only losing your torts but also having your
private space violated.
Keeping fingers crossed that this turns out for
the good.


----------



## paschallraschalls (Nov 16, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! Hoping that you somehow get then back! We'll be keeping our eyes open on Craigslist for you


----------



## Isa (Nov 16, 2011)

O no, I am so sorry. I agree with the others that a reward or telling what happened to the news are good ideas. I hope that your tortoises will be found safe and sound and that the police will find who did this.


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 16, 2011)

Hang in there buddy! ....and honest it sounds like teenagers did the job~

JD~


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 16, 2011)

I cannot imagine anything worse  I wish you success in your search.

Joe is microchipped and has been for years. It was a very simple procedure and the chip is very small.


----------



## Tccarolina (Nov 16, 2011)

Do you have any local fleamarkets?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2011)

How is your wife holding up? I can't imagine in her condition that this stress is helping much.


----------



## Neal (Nov 16, 2011)

DeanS said:


> Are your torts visible from a perimeter wall? I'm wondering if it's someone in the neighborhood...maybe someone was casing your place and is planning a return visit! They had to know you were gone...no?



We have a 6.5ft solid brick wall around are back yard. We know the neighbors behind us and next to us, they would be the only ones that could look into our back yard. We have a carport, not a garage which is where they broke into...it's possible they could have been watching us for awhile, but with both our cars gone, it would have been a likely bet that no one was home for any random person.



Momof4 said:


> How could we help you? I wonder if these scums are bragging on utube about their new finds. where are you located? Or maybe at a swatmeet or garage sale.



I know a lot of people here check all the popular reptile classified sites. Really all we hope is that enough eyes will see the pictures posted here, and be able to identify an ad they might see. I thought about youtube, I was going to search around there today, that's a good idea.

We have a lot of garage sales in are area on weekends...I'll be making the rounds for sure. 



supremelysteve said:


> Do you have any local fleamarkets?



Not really, at least none where anyone would sell reptiles. There are quite a few people that sell turtles and tortoises from the beds of their trucks on the outskirts of the valley...I think I might cruise around this weekend.


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 16, 2011)

Neal said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > Are your torts visible from a perimeter wall? I'm wondering if it's someone in the neighborhood...maybe someone was casing your place and is planning a return visit! They had to know you were gone...no?
> ...



Neal
can you get any story etc aired on the radio in your area?
I don't think you can over-do the exposure for this really.

My dad was a DJ in the UK and I know a few of the stations would do things like this to help out.Also they would be curious too as its not a regular kind of story (like a stolen cat, dog etc)
When I lost a tortoise the local RCMP officers were happy to send out the canine unit but we had too many scent trails to confuse them here. I think because they never had anyone ask for such a reason it made them more open to helping us.(sad in a way but if it works.....)

I was shocked they took me seriously as I imagined them all laughing about that crazy lady with missing tortoise *but I was very wrong!!*

Trying to think of as many ways we can help you out here - posters all over the place with rewards etc??


----------



## Neal (Nov 16, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> How is your wife holding up? I can't imagine in her condition that this stress is helping much.



Not very well. If it were just me, I wouldn't have lost any sleep over this...but with my 2 year old and one on the way, it hasn't been good for my wife...she has not been happy with the house we're renting, and this really pushed her over the edge...we were lucky to find this place where the land lord was cool with having our tortoises there. I hope we can find another place that would accommodate our hobby.



Tortoise said:


> can you get any story etc aired on the radio in your area?
> I don't think you can over-do the exposure for this really.
> 
> Trying to think of as many ways we can help you out here - posters all over the place with rewards etc??



I agree that I can't over-do any exposure about this...didn't even think of the radio thing...what's the worse they could tell me, no? Good idea.

I like the posters idea as well, there's a good chance it was someone local.


----------



## grogansilver (Nov 16, 2011)

Hay im truly sorry for your loss! 
I post on ebay classifieds they have some of the kind of tortoises your missing on there you might want to check that out and im not to sure but i think they may be from your area! "hay its worth a look, what better place to sell an animal of that sourse for kids! "Ebay"


----------



## Neal (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm really banking on someone bringing them in to one of the reptile shops here. There are about 5 reptile shops in the phoenix area, and they are all within a 10 mile radius of our house. Unless they sell them on the side of the road, or sell them to friends, where else could they go besides online?

As far as overdoing things...I was thinking about posting some info on craigslist, but then I though that whoever took them, might see that I'm being very aggressive and that would discourage them from trying to sell them...which could then end up pretty bad...you know what I mean?

I'd like your thoughts on how far I should actually take this. I really feel it's best to get the word out as many ways as I can, but if my only real hope of getting them back is this guy trying to sell them off, I don't want to scare him away in that sense, since it opens up the possibility that I might get them back...any thoughts?


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Nov 16, 2011)

I sent you a PM about some herp radio shows that may help. I also posted a thread over on the Bush League Breeders Club as well. The more eyes and ears on the watch, the better!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 16, 2011)

I think it was kids. The only way you're going to have a chance to get them back is try to let the mothers know their kid my have an illegal tortoise. "Johnny didn't want it anymore and he gave it to me." But if mom hears on the radio or in the newspaper that some tortoises have been stolen, she might think twice about Johnny's new pet.


----------



## Neal (Nov 16, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I think it was kids. The only way you're going to have a chance to get them back is try to let the mothers know their kid my have an illegal tortoise. "Johnny didn't want it anymore and he gave it to me." But if mom hears on the radio or in the newspaper that some tortoises have been stolen, she might think twice about Johnny's new pet.



I was thinking so too, the shoe prints left on the door they kicked in couldn't have been more than size 10. But, the door was deadbolted and the force of the kick tore a huge piece of the inner drywall off, so there was a lot of force behind that kick. I think posters in the neighborhood will be a good idea, I'll look into newspaper ads.


----------



## pdrobber (Nov 16, 2011)

Neal said:


> we were lucky to find this place where the land lord was cool with having our tortoises there.





Have you spoken to the landlord about it? Maybe someone with keys would "break in" just because if they had used keys and not broken in it would narrow down the potential suspects...or maybe the landlord has told others that you have the tortoises...not to point a finger too quickly, just a possibility.


----------



## Laura (Nov 16, 2011)

did this happen during the day? and no one saw or heard anything? did they take anything else? 
I would feel so violated.. i hope your wife does ok... 
if they were druggies.. they will try to sell them everywhere. and not give much thought to it.. stupid people..


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 16, 2011)

Its so hard to keep your hobby a secret. I have a guy come once a month to get rid of roaches and spiders. He's a nice guy and he adopted a sulcata from me years ago. Yesterday I got a call from someone I don't know wanting to come see the tortoise rescue. We set up an appointment and when I gave him my address, he said, "Oh, I already got it from Dave." Dave being my spider guy. So you just never know who might give you up.


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 16, 2011)

Big, noisy dogs come to mind as being very useful!


----------



## Neal (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah I called our property manager and he was there before the police got there. We had all of the keys, re-keyed by someone that we know and trust when we moved in, and my wife and I have the only set of keys. Again, I really don't think they broke in just for the tortoises, I think they saw them as they were going through the rooms and picked up a couple that looked cool. Like I said, if they had any idea what we had in there...they would have gone for the more valuable stuff. 

This happened between 10:30am and 1pm, so in broad daylight. They took our PS3 and Wii, so it seems it was someone looking for stuff they could sell quickly and buy drugs. 

Yvonne you're right. It's very difficult to keep the hobby secret, we even have more exposure since we are a business. It's very easy to find out where anyone lives.


----------



## Utah Lynn (Nov 16, 2011)

Don't overlook your Animal Control. Make them aware. Good Luck.


----------



## Carol S (Nov 16, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

I am sure it is probably a teenager or a group of teenagers that live close by. Do you have any teenagers at home or know any teenagers in your neighbohood, as teenagers like to brag about their wrongdoings and there is a possibility that if you have teenagers they will overhear about this at school or from other teenagers in the neighborhood. When my girls were teenagers they overheard at school about a group of teenagers that were going around on Saturday nights and looking for unlocked cars and stealing things out of them.

I hope you get your tortoises back.

Carol


----------



## Neal (Nov 16, 2011)

Good idea about focusing on the teenagers. I'm involved with the youth through my church, I'll ask around if any of them have heard of anything. This happened mid day during a school day, so it's not highly probably, but anything is possible and worth some effort.


----------



## DeanS (Nov 16, 2011)

Neal said:


> Good idea about focusing on the teenagers. I'm involved with the youth through my church, I'll ask around if any of them have heard of anything. This happened mid day during a school day, so it's not highly probably, but anything is possible and worth some effort.



Hah! If that's the case then you should have the cops see who missed school that day in your area. Because kids love to play hookie. That should narrow the field down considerably.


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 16, 2011)

Neal-Just want to say that I'm very sorry about the theft. That kind of stuff really p*sses me off! Saw your other post about a security camera system. I have had one in place focused on my outdoor tortoise enclosures for about 6 years now. Well worth the piece of mind. While it may prevent a theft, but cameras being visible will deter many and if it's recorded you have an increased chance of catching someone after the fact.

I don't know if anyone has suggested it yet, but you might also want to inform (or check) local pet shops too. Years ago a friend of mine had some Spotted turtles stolen out of his backyard garden pond by teenagers who tried to sell them to a local pet shop.


----------



## Neal (Nov 16, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> I don't know if anyone has suggested it yet, but you might also want to inform (or check) local pet shops too. Years ago a friend of mine had some Spotted turtles stolen out of his backyard garden pond by teenagers who tried to sell them to a local pet shop.



Yes, that's actually the first thing we did. We have a few local shops, all of which have been notified. Indian stars are not something any of them would see frequently, if at all, so it should be pretty easy to identify if someone tries to bring them in.


----------



## Zamric (Nov 16, 2011)

WOW....just...WOW!

I'm sorry for your loss, I would never think of someone stealing pets... to me it feels like kidnapping!

Worst thing is, if its just some local teens, they probably think they just got hold of some really cool looking turtles... Hope your kids find thier way home soon...On the brite side.... teens do stupid things and Stupid Teens are often caught! If they think they only have "Cool Looking Turtles" then theres a good chance they will still have them when caught.


----------



## Neltharion (Nov 16, 2011)

Neal said:


> I'd like your thoughts on how far I should actually take this. I really feel it's best to get the word out as many ways as I can, but if my only real hope of getting them back is this guy trying to sell them off, I don't want to scare him away in that sense, since it opens up the possibility that I might get them back...any thoughts?



Sorry to hear about your loss. 

Its a tough balancing act. Too much information out there could scare them into hiding, or possibly taking a road trip to another city and selling them there. Too little information out there, and the torts could possibly change hands to someone that will never find out that they were stolen.

A few years ago, my sister had a pair of greenwing macaws stolen from her house along with electronics, jewelry, cds, dvds, and of all things they stole bottles of wine (leading her to believe that these were minors). 

She watched Craigslist and other websites, local classifieds, contacted local petstores. One thing that she ended up doing was offering a reward no questions asked. She offered $1000 (a proven pair of captive bred birds can get upwards of $4000 to $5000 according to her). A teenager had contacted her claiming that the birds were 'traded' to him for video games. As a test, she gave him the next door neighbor's house number. But sure enough, he showed up at her door. She wrote him a check (she was able to get the kid's name that way), she got the birds back, then she immediately stopped payment on the check. She then turned over the information to the local Police, and they tracked the boy down in no time. They also got him to rat out the two friends that helped him. They recovered some of her stuff.

It might be worth a shot, although I realize not all thieves are as stupid as these kids were. And of course, you always run a risk whenever you are in a position of facing the criminal that broke into your house and stole from you. My sister wanted the birds back badly enough that the risk was worth it to her. You would have to ask yourself if that potential risk is worth it to you.


----------



## Neal (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks, I think that is how we will approach it. I think I will post an ad on craigslist offering a reward.

Here's our craigslist ad:

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/wan/2705738715.html


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 16, 2011)

Neal said:


> Thanks, I think that is how we will approach it. I think I will post an ad on craigslist offering a reward.
> 
> Here's our craigslist ad:
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/wan/2705738715.html





That is great I really hope it work's.


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 16, 2011)

It's a great add and it will get more people out looking..


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks good-hope this is productive!


----------



## Chad Horne (Nov 17, 2011)

Neal, so very sorry this has happened, I hope they are returned soon! I'll keep my eyes out as well.


----------



## SailingMystic (Nov 17, 2011)

Poor babies!! Now is the time to act for sure! Can you post flyers at local high schools with the pictures?? kids will brag (if someone wearing the smaller shoe size like you mentioned). What carriers were they in? Share the color and style on flyers posted all over - share this information and sadley search dumpsters. I know-- sick thought, but some folks are just plain sick and cant be bothered. 

If you are renting is there an apartment complex hearby with dumpsters? Look through them as best as you can for your carriers. Post flyers in their common areas. You can find them  You can!! Take two days off from work and make this your full time job. But act fast !! So many here really want to help you -- so keep sharing information !!


----------



## Neal (Nov 17, 2011)

We don't have any apartments close by, but we are in a very densely populated area so I'll be going around today with some flyers. 

48 hours have gone by, it's been very cold at night...I hope whoever has them, knows enough that they need to be kept warm. Chances are, their health is deteriorating and they won't last longer than a couple more days.


----------



## SailingMystic (Nov 17, 2011)

Personally- I'd get those flyers out there. AND let local vets know as well even the SPCA. People who don't have the experience could turn them in too. You never know....

Wish I could help you more!! check out the ebay lead above too!


----------



## Kristina (Nov 17, 2011)

How horrible. I am so sorry this happened. What a tragic thing. I really hope they are found.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 17, 2011)

Good ad, though I find it kind of sad that you have to offer a reward for the return of your own property.


----------



## Mgridgaway (Nov 17, 2011)

Neal, I would also consider posting that in the pets section, not just the wanted section. They are much more likely to find it there. 

Good luck and I hope your guys are returned safely.


----------



## african cake queen (Nov 17, 2011)

hi, also let the local pet shops know. somebody will need stuff to keep them. i hate crooks! good luck.


----------



## Neal (Nov 17, 2011)

momo said:


> hi, also let the local pet shops know. somebody will need stuff to keep them. i hate crooks! good luck.



I'm going around to all the local shops today to give them flyers. They were the first to know of the missing torts.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 17, 2011)

Neal said:


> momo said:
> 
> 
> > hi, also let the local pet shops know. somebody will need stuff to keep them. i hate crooks! good luck.
> ...



Don't forget vets. In case they want to claim it as a new personal pet. Or maybe if someone finds one wandering and brings it in.


----------



## Shelly (Nov 17, 2011)

Also check the pawn shops for the electronics.


----------



## Momof4 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ad looks good!! I really hope you get your little ones back. Has there been any workers in your home in the past few months or even a year? Plumber, painter, carpet cleaner, babysitter or cable guy? Just a thought. I have been checking our San Diego CL daily.


----------



## ticothetort2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Man Neal just saw this thread, sorry to hear about it. Makes me sick knowing there are people out there who have to spoil someone's hard work for their own greediness! Hope all turns out well.


----------



## Laura (Nov 18, 2011)

Neal, you can also try posting a ad wanting to buy tortoises.. will pay cash. see if these low lifes contact you. you can aways just turn others down or give them ideas of where to go to sell theirs. dont tell them why you are posting the add in case the slimebags put out feelers.. 


there is a Pet section and a Lost and found section in craiglist that that ad should go in...its under the Community heading.


----------



## oscar (Nov 18, 2011)

Wondering if there is a nature center or such in your area were someone may get them from the thief's and try to find out what they are and how to take care of them. Also your local pet shops that you say are in your area not actually the thief's but someone who acquired them and not wanting to sell them to the pet store but be in the pet store buying equipment to set them up in, and hopefully give them some information on what they are going to use equipment for.
How about local schools ? nothing like a kid coming in and telling teachers about the new tortoise's they just got.
Hope you get them back safe and sound.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh Neal. I just got home from staying with my grandkids for three days and read this. I am so so sorry that this has happened to you and your family. Please let me know if there is anything, and I mean anything, that I can do to help. It sounds like you have gotten a lot of good suggestions so far. The only other thing I can think of is to somehow notify the vendors at the upcoming reptile show to be on the lookout for suspicious questions from people asking to identify or sell their tortoises. If they live in your area they just might show up there this weekend. What a really lousy thing for someone to do. I hope you catch the b-----ds and get your precious torts back.



DesertGrandma said:


> Oh Neal. I just got home from staying with my grandkids for three days and read this. I am so so sorry that this has happened to you and your family. Please let me know if there is anything, and I mean anything, that I can do to help. It sounds like you have gotten a lot of good suggestions so far. The only other thing I can think of is to somehow notify the vendors at the upcoming reptile show to be on the lookout for suspicious questions from people asking to identify or sell their tortoises. If they live in your area they just might show up there this weekend. What a really lousy thing for someone to do. I hope you catch the b-----ds and get your precious torts back.



Just thinking too, that if they are teenagers looking for money for drugs, they might just have sold them to kids at one of the high schools. High school kids might have the money on them to buy one of them on the spot.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Nov 19, 2011)

I am SO sorry Neal!!! I will keep an eye out for them and I hope they turn up soon! The add looks great!

Rob


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Rob:

Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?


----------



## yagyujubei (Nov 19, 2011)

Unfortunately, I don't think that there's much of a chance that you'll ever see any of these again, unless the burglars are very stupid. I'm amazed, though, that very little else was taken. I think that the thief probably still has them, and simply took them for his own on impulse. Of all of the articles in your house, these would surely be the hardest to sell. Stuff like TV's, tools, computers, bikes, jewelry, are easily saleable. Were any fingerprints recovered? B & E is very different than simply removing them from a yard. That's a good way to get shot.


----------



## Neal (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree that it's not very probable I will see them again. But there is always a possibility, so I will continue to get the information out there and just hope somewhere along the lines they will slip up, or someone will recognize them. I am going to move on though and I hope that others in the tortoise community will be able to take something away from my experience. It could have been a lot worse, and for that, we are very grateful. 

They found a couple of fingerprints, I think it will take awhile for them to determine if they are our finger prints or someone else's. We found broken sunglasses by our front door, that I think is going to be the best piece of evidence.


----------



## SailingMystic (Nov 21, 2011)

Any update? Hoping something turns up and in your favor. Glad to see you are determined !!


----------



## Neal (Nov 22, 2011)

SailingMystic said:


> Any update? Hoping something turns up and in your favor. Glad to see you are determined !!



Nothing. I think realistically I have done as much as anyone can do...sure there are other approaches I could have taken but I had to do what I thought was most effective. Regardless of approach, if whoever took them had any intention of selling them I very likely would have seen something unless they sell them privately to a friend or something. 

It's been a week today, it has been very cold at night in the mid 40's. Unless they knew a little about reptiles chances are they are in critical condition now, if not, there's a good chance they're dead.


----------



## CLMoss (Nov 22, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My house has been broken into twice. Sadly, I was in the house the second time it took place, and I am glad to be alive. I am always in fear of this happening again. The thought of what you are going thru makes me sick. I really hope that you find your little tortoises. 

Take care.
Sincerely, C


----------



## SailingMystic (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed!! Sometimes it takes a lot of following up (to keep fresh in peoples' minds) and sometimes it just takes hope. 

~ *"HOPE"* is the thing with feathers that perches in the soul and sings the tune without the words and never stops at all. 

I have hope for you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 22, 2011)

I agree it sounds like kids. I would post reward signs close to the high schools. Other kids will no something and kids will turn someone in for $$$$.


----------



## CLMoss (Nov 22, 2011)

Just a thought... I don't know if anybody on this thread mentioned this already. How about just putting an ad in the; local papers Craigs' list, flyers, etc. "Looking for turtles & tortoises - willing to pay big $." Use a different email address and phone #. Like the other members, I would think that this was done by teenagers. Also, I think that I read that the tortoises that were taken were the smaller ones: they fit easier in their pocket. Most theives are looking for money & jewelry, small stuff that they can carry away without being noticed. They are smart enough to know that they would be noticed carrying large items like a tv set. However, more sophisticated theives will have a moving van in front of the house.



I live in an urban area and I try to be very careful about who knows what in my home (not that I have anything to worry about but my safety). I am really careful about repair men (somebody did mention this), movers, and any strangers that come into my house. Also, benign things that can bring attention to what I may have in the house, example would be printed return address labels with a tortoise or some type of interest - pet.



It is really sad how we have to live these days, and with the economy tanking the way that it is people will become more desperate. 



~C


----------



## Chreees (Nov 23, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I feel your pain I couldn't imagine losing my baby thor. Hence why I lock my room door every time I leave. Hope you find them


----------



## dmmj (Nov 28, 2011)

So I hate to ask, but any word or updates on the stolen tortoises?


----------



## Neal (Nov 28, 2011)

dmmj said:


> So I hate to ask, but any word or updates on the stolen tortoises?



Nothing. To be honest, I really hoped that they would try to sell them off somewhere, but it's been so long now. Unless they knew how to keep reptiles there isn't much hope anymore so it's time for us to move on...

Fortunately we kept the serial and model numbers of the game consoles that were stolen. Most pawn shops and video game stores submit a pawn ticket when someone drops off a console that gets run through the police database, so we may get lucky in finding them that way.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 28, 2011)

Man that is terrible, here is hoping the eventually find the crooks, even though the punishment won't be harsh enough for any harm done to the tortoises.


----------



## webskipper (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear Neal.

If you think they would travel to Tucson call Reptile Specialists and Tropical Kingdom, and the other reptile store Desert Pet.

Tucson Craigslist is clear of tortoises.


----------

